# Masterpiece Classic on PBS



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

I've been using a season pass for "Masterpiece Classic" on PBS to pick up varying series over the years. Lately it has been recording "Indian Summers."

I now notice that starting October 2nd that the series episodes are called "Indian Summers on Masterpiece," require a new season pass, and have a First Aired date based on the U.K. showing, so it requires a season pass that includes repeats. 

Jdg


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder.

I'll have to redo my season passes for the Masterpiece shows to adjust for the new Rovi way of doing guide data. I used to just delete the shows I didn't want to watch, but that won't work anymore.

I just subscribed to email notifications on the Masterpiece web site to remind when the various shows start so I can create specific season passes for the ones I want.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The Rovi change has screwed up even old recordings on my TiVo. I had a Masterpiece Mystery folder with the three episodes from the last series of Wallander in it. When I went into the folder, I only saw one recording. I backed out, tried again, and got the same result. After a reboot, I had a single recording for Masterpiece Mystery! that was the first episode, then a folder for Wallendar on Masterpiece with the other two.

When I complained to support about other Rovi data problems like "TBA", I just got back a canned "repeat guided setup" response. 

Asshats.

The "XXXX on Masterpiece" is going to cause serious problems for those of us interested in all Masterpiece Mysteries, Classics, Contemporaries or what have you.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sinanju said:


> The Rovi change has screwed up even old recordings on my TiVo. I had a Masterpiece Mystery folder with the three episodes from the last series of Wallander in it. When I went into the folder, I only saw one recording. I backed out, tried again, and got the same result. After a reboot, I had a single recording for Masterpiece Mystery! that was the first episode, then a folder for Wallendar on Masterpiece with the other two.
> 
> When I complained to support about other Rovi data problems like "TBA", I just got back a canned "repeat guided setup" response.
> 
> ...


The claim is that this is the way PBS is doing it.


----------



## srewolf (Mar 21, 2015)

sinanju said:


> The "XXXX on Masterpiece" is going to cause serious problems for those of us interested in all Masterpiece Mysteries, Classics, Contemporaries or what have you.


What has worked well for us is to set up a Wishlist (old tivo) for any show with title word "Masterpiece". It is really nice to have them all collected together in a single folder (like they were in the days when the only title in use was "Masterpiece Theater", before they started fragmenting their offerings with separate titles "Contemporary", "Mystery", etc.).

Every once in a while, some other show comes along with "masterpiece" in the title, but it is not very often, and it is easy enough to delete. (Usually I filter them out before they're even recorded, by scanning the To Do List.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

srewolf said:


> What has worked well for us is to set up a Wishlist (old tivo) for any show with title word "Masterpiece". It is really nice to have them all collected together in a single folder (like they were in the days when the only title in use was "Masterpiece Theater", before they started fragmenting their offerings with separate titles "Contemporary", "Mystery", etc.).
> 
> Every once in a while, some other show comes along with "masterpiece" in the title, but it is not very often, and it is easy enough to delete. (Usually I filter them out before they're even recorded, by scanning the To Do List.)


If you want to limit it to just Mysteries, add "Mystery" as a keyword.

Another oddity in the data - for non-mysteries such as "Poldark on Masterpiece", one of the keywords is "Consumer". WTF does that mean?


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

srewolf said:


> What has worked well for us is to set up a Wishlist (old tivo) for any show with title word "Masterpiece".


I've been using "on masterpiece" with the new data, plus keywords to exclude the series I don't want. Has worked great so far.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ugh. I haven't been getting any of this season of Indian Summers, I guess now I know why.  Comcast shows it with this name change, too, so this isn't just a Rovi thing.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Annoying. Searching for "Indian Summers" didn't even turn up anything, I had to do the wish list search. No repeats to be found, so now I have to wait until it turns up on streaming to get the first two eps.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> ... for non-mysteries such as "Poldark on Masterpiece", one of the keywords is "Consumer". WTF does that mean?


Soap opera maybe? :-D


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> The claim is that this is the way PBS is doing it.


Then this change has been retroactively applied to a subset of existing recordings rendering some of those recordings invisible in their folder structure and elsewhere in the My Shows listing until a reboot.

I'll stick with my "******" assessment.



srewolf said:


> What has worked well for us is to set up a Wishlist (old tivo) for any show with title word "Masterpiece". It is really nice to have them all collected together in a single folder (like they were in the days when the only title in use was "Masterpiece Theater", before they started fragmenting their offerings with separate titles "Contemporary", "Mystery", etc.).
> 
> Every once in a while, some other show comes along with "masterpiece" in the title, but it is not very often, and it is easy enough to delete. (Usually I filter them out before they're even recorded, by scanning the To Do List.)


This isn't just a titling issue as indicated above.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sinanju said:


> This isn't just a titling issue as indicated above.


I know that. I had my "Masterpiece Mystery" 1P changed to "Endeavor on Masterpiece".


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

My old recordings seem unaffected. I still have a bunch of recordings from last season of Indian Summers and they are in a folder called Masterpiece Classic on my Roamio. The old 1P are "Masterpiece", which I guess must have changed to drop the Classic, and "Masterpiece Mystery!"

The air date thing seems to have been fixed, though, at least for Indian Summers. When I set up the new 1P for "Indian Summers on Masterpiece", it was originally set to new only, and it was showing that it would record last night and next week.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> I know that. I had my "Masterpiece Mystery" 1P changed to "Endeavor on Masterpiece".


Same here. My playlist folder containing 2 _Sherlocks _has that title.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am pretty bummed about this change. I had to manually go and delete a lot of series that I didn't want (or probably more accurately that I probably would have wanted/enjoyed, but didn't start watching at the beginning), but if not for the way it was set up before, I would have never started watching Indian Summers in the first place.

Now I will have to remember to manually go check the new "On Masterpiece" wish list that I set up periodically.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

laria said:


> Ugh. I haven't been getting any of this season of Indian Summers, I guess now I know why.  Comcast shows it with this name change, too, so this isn't just a Rovi thing.


You can watch it on the PBS app on AppleTV, iPad, etc. (and presumably many other products, I just haven't used those other ones).. I used it last year to watch these while at the gym.. IIRC, it only had one or two ads BEFORE the show and after the show.. Still more ads than I want, but less pain than trying to make the [email protected]$# Tivo app actually successfully download a show (which is torture since it's so broken).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> You can watch it on the PBS app on AppleTV, iPad, etc. (and presumably many other products, I just haven't used those other ones).. I used it last year to watch these while at the gym.. IIRC, it only had one or two ads BEFORE the show and after the show.. Still more ads than I want, but less pain than trying to make the [email protected]$# Tivo app actually successfully download a show (which is torture since it's so broken).


I've actually still got 6 episodes to watch from last season, so it'll be a while before I get around to these.  Hopefully they are still there.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They expire from the PBS app I think around a month after airing.. Though I seem to remember the PBS app giving you a way to 'subscribe' which may give you longer.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

mattack said:


> They expire from the PBS app I think around a month after airing.. Though I seem to remember the PBS app giving you a way to 'subscribe' which may give you longer.


Has anyone tried the subscription to the app? Does it give you the back catalog of shows like what HBO does?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I was streaming Amazon Prime for free on Jetblue yesterday, and noticed I had Poldark in my list, which reminded me I have most PBS stuff available to me on Prime.  I just checked and S1 of Indian Summers is on there, so by the time I'm ready to watch S2, I'm sure it will be up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

javabird said:


> Has anyone tried the subscription to the app? Does it give you the back catalog of shows like what HBO does?


OK, at first I thought I was imagining it, but I just found out what I was remembering. Basically, it looks like it requires membership to your local PBS station..

e.g. I found:
KQED Passport is an added benefit for valued donors of public television.

With KQED Passport, you can enjoy past episodes of many of your favorite PBS and KQED shows on demand using your computer, smartphone or tablet. More platforms and devices are coming soon!

The requirement is $5/month or $60/year (yeah I realize that's the same thing cost wise).

I see 155 total episodes of JUST Masterpiece available, with KQED Passport.

so it'd probably be worth it if I were going to watch a ton of it... (I doubt it removes the ads though.)


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

If we create a "Masterpiece" Wishlist, should we kill the OnePasses we have for various Masterpiece shows?

I told my wife to check Indian Summer to see if she had everything and sure enough, the one from last week did not record. Oddly the history shows a duplicate didn't record at 2am, but the actual episode she wanted is no where to be found. We have had some other issues since the Rovi apocalypse too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It doesn't really matter if you have duplicate wishlists/OnePasses.. unless for example they have different HD/SD-settings.

Slightly off topic, but long ago I made a "Pilot" OR "Premiere" wishlist to catch new shows.. It was fairly successful, and only had a FEW shows it would try to record that didn't match what _I_ was intending to record.. but of course they did properly match the actual criteria of the wishlist.

Anyway, over the weekend I added "and NOT 'Season'" to the wishlist, which seems to have fixed the vast vast vast majority of the new "problem". (One enhancement of the Rovi guide data is that shows talk about the "season 2 premiere" and such in the guide data..)

So anyway, this wishlist for me has been set to record in SD, only because I have it at a fairly high priority, and wanted to make sure I didn't fill up my drive/lose other recordings I wanted more if I wasn't paying too much attention to false positives..

but since it was high in the OP list, it would take precedence over other OPs..

So that's about the only concern I can think of.. Otherwise, having the Masterpiece WL fairly high AND keeping the other OPs around in case they switch back or something, would be useful..


----------

